# Gas Mileage 2.7T AT5 vs. 4.2



## 4rings5valves (May 26, 2008)

Any idea as to what the difference is between the 2,7T AT5 vs. the 4.2? I can't find EPA ratings for the 4.2 (not that they mean much anyway). I live in Dallas, TX and currently get approx. 15.2 to 17.0 mpg. around town in my '04 2.7T AT5 allroad.. I am looking at buying an '04 4.2 allroad and tend to think it might be close to the same. Does anybody have any real world experience with a 4.2 that can enlighten me on this?
Thanks, Ken


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Gas Mileage 2.7T AT5 vs. 4.2 (4rings5valves)*

well the regular A6 4.2 from the same year was rated at 17/25 
http://www.edmunds.com/used/20....html
given that the ar is heavier, i'm guessing probably around 14/22 or so.... and given that we never actually attain the EPA estimates, you'd probably see around 14-15 mpg mixed loop. 
i don't think anyone on _here_ has a 4.2 allroad, so i don't think you'll get any first-hand experiences related...
i looked at the 2.7T allroad from '04 and it is rated at 16/23
http://www.edmunds.com/used/20....html
and i'm averaging about 16 mpg mixed-loop..... so i'd guess with the 4.2 you'd probably be getting around 14-15


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Gas Mileage 2.7T AT5 vs. 4.2 (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

14 city 18-20 highway my mom drives one... but thats my mom and me driving like *******s... so if u drive nice u should see 20-22
damn is it fast!


_Modified by Gberg888GLI at 11:16 PM 6-12-2008_


----------

